# Annular Solar Eclipse



## rdubb1031 (May 16, 2012)

Ok, so I'm going to apologize and admit up front this is a last minute rush to figure this out. I haven't searched, but will be next.. 

I'm sure many have heard about the solar eclipse this weekend.  I'm hoping to get to see it here in Denver and want to photograph this.  Couple of shots I want is the landscape and my Jeep in the shot.. so not directly on the sun.  Can anyone help me set up this shot? 

I currently am a novice, but trying to learn.  I have a Nikon D80 with an 18-55 and 70-200 (i believe, I'll confirm tonight).  all solar filters in Denver were screwed up on order so I was unable to purchase one.  I do have a #14 welders lens however, if I can use that.  

Ask me questions, help me out.. you guys are the best....:thumbup:


----------



## rdubb1031 (May 16, 2012)

Anyone????


----------



## Kolia (May 17, 2012)

#14 lense should protect you.

Unfortunately, I'm too far east to help you  

I'll try to get the Venus transit in a few weeks tho.


----------



## shuttervelocity (May 20, 2012)

yeah #14 shade welders glass.  It cost me $22 when I bought it from a welders supply store yesterday.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 20, 2012)

I looked online and saw that in the middle when the corona is completely covered by the moon, then it's safe to shoot w/out a filter. I am at work today and can't get access to a camera store to get a filter, but want to try to get a picture... I'm hoping what I read is true...


----------



## Kolia (May 20, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I looked online and saw that in the middle when the corona is completely covered by the moon, then it's safe to shoot w/out a filter. I am at work today and can't get access to a camera store to get a filter, but want to try to get a picture... I'm hoping what I read is true...



This is FALSE !!!!

Don't look at the sun regardless of how the eclipse looks !!!


----------



## 480sparky (May 20, 2012)

The corona is so large it can NEVER be completely covered by the moon.

If you're thinking of the photosphere.... the disc we see in the sky, yes, that *can* be covered by the moon.  But this is an *annular* eclipse, meaning the bright part of the sun is *not* completely covered.


----------



## shuttervelocity (May 20, 2012)

yeah, I just took like 50+ pictures of the eclipse and even at its max coverage, it was still so freakin bright. Maybe if you have a ND filter, you can increase the exposure to something like 1/4000 and increase f-stop to like 32 or something, you can get a picture, but it'll still be too bright IMO.  

But you WILL still burn your retina if you looked at it unprotected eyes.


----------



## lorigon27 (May 21, 2012)

here's my take on it


----------



## Dominantly (May 21, 2012)

Yeah this is what it looks like at f/32 1/4000 ISO 200






Used Control My Nikon to fire from my computer, and to change the settings around to see what I liked best.


----------



## rdubb1031 (May 21, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> Yeah this is what it looks like at f/32 1/4000 ISO 200
> 
> Used Control My Nikon to fire from my computer, and to change the settings around to see what I liked best.



Nice work. What lens did you use?


----------



## rdubb1031 (May 21, 2012)

lorigon27 said:


> here's my take on itView attachment 9205



What lens/setting/etc..???


----------



## lorigon27 (May 21, 2012)

f13 1/640  iso 100   300mm


rdubb1031 said:


> lorigon27 said:
> 
> 
> > here's my take on itView attachment 9205
> ...


----------



## ChristianGrattan (May 21, 2012)

lorigon27 said:


> here's my take on itView attachment 9205



Great pic


----------



## lorigon27 (May 21, 2012)

Thank Alot!!!





ChristianGrattan said:


> lorigon27 said:
> 
> 
> > here's my take on itView attachment 9205
> ...


----------



## SisterChicks (Jun 13, 2012)

A little late to the eclipse party here. . . but here's my shot.  This was taken through a glass window, so you see a bit of reflection.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 13, 2012)

nice

The shape of the roof makes me want to photoshop one of the pyramids in there.....


----------



## SisterChicks (Jun 14, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> nice
> 
> The shape of the roof makes me want to photoshop one of the pyramids in there.....



Funny, because I almost said "Not a pyramid, just the classic texas house roof-top view".


----------

